# Solved: Password protecting Belkin network...



## lightning89 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey guys,
I'm after setting up a password for our home wireless network, but have no idea where to start. We have a Belkin 802.11g Wireless Router, with the model number being 'F507230-4.' We don't have the manual for the router any longer, or i'd consult that. Another thing I was wondering, if I did set up a password for the router would I have to type it in on my computer everytime it starts up to connect to the wireless? Or would it remember the password and do it automatically. 

Help would be much appreciated, as I believe my neighbours are leeching off my internet conenction. >_>

Cheers,
- Lee


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

It should not have to keep entering a passkey every time you want to use the wireless router.


----------



## lightning89 (Oct 25, 2005)

Bob Cerelli said:


> It should not have to keep entering a passkey every time you want to use the wireless router.


Thanks for that. I was just thinking it'd become alittle tedious typing it in every time it tries to connect to the net. Now it's just a case of setting one up... =)


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

To keep things simple, might first start enabling the wireless but without any security, just to test. Then once you know that part is working, you can add in the security at both ends.


----------



## lightning89 (Oct 25, 2005)

Bob Cerelli said:


> To keep things simple, might first start enabling the wireless but without any security, just to test. Then once you know that part is working, you can add in the security at both ends.


Yuh, I have the router up and running allready, have done for around a year and a half now. I just suddenly decided I wanted to password protect it, due to suspicions of other people leeching off my internet connection. Sorry if my last post wasn't very clear. ^^;


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you want to prevent people from using your wireless network without authorization, you need to apply encryption. This is different from password protecting the configuration software on the router.

You should be able to download a copy of the manual at Belkin's website.


----------



## lightning89 (Oct 25, 2005)

> If you want to prevent people from using your wireless network without authorization, you need to apply encryption. This is different from password protecting the configuration software on the router.
> 
> You should be able to download a copy of the manual at Belkin's website.


Hmm, encryption. Sounds complicated. xD I'll take a look at the site once I get home from college (why didn't I look on there earlier >_>) and see if I can get it sorted. I just don't want to end up blocking total access to our Router, I can see something like that happening knowing my luck. >_> Thanks again.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Encryption is not complicated. It absolutely necessary to secure both the usage of your broadband connection and your personal files. Read the manual for your router and learn how to turn it on. It will not block access to your router. You apply the same encryption method to the router and to each device that connects to it. Then other people can't access it.


----------



## lightning89 (Oct 25, 2005)

DoubleHelix said:


> Encryption is not complicated. It absolutely necessary to secure both the usage of your broadband connection and your personal files. Read the manual for your router and learn how to turn it on. It will not block access to your router. You apply the same encryption method to the router and to each device that connects to it. Then other people can't access it.


Ah-ha! I did it. I managed to download the manual from the site like you guys said and followed the (suprisingly) simple instructions. Guess next time I should just try to have alittle more confidence of stuff not going wrong. Let's see those dastards next door steal my internet now! >=D

Thanks greatly for the help once again,
- Lee


----------



## SADZ101 (May 27, 2007)

can u please paste me the link so i can download the manual for the belkin router. I'm having the same problem. I want to password protect my broadband connection so that outside people are unable to use my connection just people who know the password.
Thanks.


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

SadZ101,

Please start a new thread and specify your model number of the router. 
This thread has been marked solved.


----------



## SADZ101 (May 27, 2007)

okkkk. i have the same router F507230-4.


----------

